# Who was that sexy man on a bike??



## megga (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh it was me not sure about the sexy (thats the mrs view not mine)
But my first ride on my bike. Some of you may have read that i have had problems with my legs, so this is a big thing for me.
I did 8 miles in 55 mins, and thats not on flat roads, b/s start 9.2 half tbr set at 60% half way my b/s was at 5.4 so took two lucozade tablets, got home and my b/s 7.4. So Mr Wiggins, you get woried.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done Megga.  Eight miles is pretty impressive for a first attempt.  Make sure you get a blow-up rubber ring to sit on tomorrow!


----------

